
Difference between a programmer, developer, and engineer - poremland
http://paul.oremland.net/2016/02/difference-between-programmer-developer.html
======
lmilcin
However you try to categorize, most corporations treat all three
interchangeably. Most non-technical people see no difference between the
three.

Differences start to show when you analyze how corporations treat their
people. Most corporations will only use one term to describe all their
actively programming IT staff which usually will reflect how corporation
thinks of their role.

~~~
ChemicalWarfare
+1, to top that off most large companies lump "architects" into the same
"software engineer" bucket with the rest of the code-writing folk unless
there's "architecture" in your team's name.

------
lazyant
I always half-joke that I have a master's degree in computer science and I
don't know the difference between those, as in two years out of school nobody
cares and they are almost synonymous (exception: in some countries like Canada
you can't in theory call yourself engineer if you don't have such designation,
official tests and all).

~~~
k__
Hehe, same here.

In Germany we also have a Master of Engineering. So I always assumed, that I
need one of those to be an engineer. But our profs always referred to us as
engineers, even if we did a Master of Science.

